# "Who has a Mac Computer"



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Lets talk Macs

What features do you like about it? 

What Mac do you Own?

What's your favorite program and Why?

Also if you have come across any cool Software for macs that make Life easier, Please Post it!!!!


Thanks Guys


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Between me and my people we have about 6 macs and a few Pcs. We have a couple mac minis, a new quad processor core 2 duo, a powerbook or mac book pro an old mac clone and an Imac.

I really don't know much about them and I primarily use word, excel, entourage and other work related stuff but of the Mac programs I really like the Itunes, acquisition, Iphoto and Safari. I actually like apple mail better but entourage seems better for coordinating the calender, email, notes and projects. 

I never play games on the computer so I have no clue about them.

What construction/business software do you guys use for macs? I'm getting a new one that can run everything but some of the office computers are the older ones.


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a MacBook and love it,my son has my old G6, never used a pc. Everyone I know with pc's are always getting viruses, never on a Mac.

Biggest problem I am having is finding a complete construction manager program for it,(I have been told time and again that Mac is such a small market these companies cannot justify writing programs for them).
I am thinking of getting a cheaper pc so I can have a pretty much unlimited list of program's to choose from, and only use it for that purpose.
Unless anyone can point me in the right direction of course.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Have you guys been to,

mac4construction.com/

a place to start.

If you go to Apple.com on the top bar it says made 4 Mac go there and it's all software and hardware for Mac's. If you search it, don't narrow it dowm to construction too much, there are a lot of applications that can be used for office work that they don't classify as construction.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a BigMac for lunch .....does that count?:whistling

Bob


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I have a Powerbook G4. I take it everywhere. I also abuse it far too much. The battery is about toast and the trackpad goes squirly sometimes. I've never owned a PC.


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

I am now, have been and will forever be a Mac guy. 1st, with the new intel Macs, you can run windows also. If you buy a program called parellels (forgive my spelling) you can run Mac and windows at the same time. Parellels runs about $79.00 plus the cost of the windows program. There is no reason not to use a Mac. My office has mostly Macs and a few PC's for our digitizer. Macs are perfectly designed from a user perspective. easy to manipulate if are so inclined. They are incredibly dependable. I can find no downside. It's not to far off that all software will be hosted on the internet. You will pay a yearly license fee. Than the platform will be even more irrelevent.
Great programs to use.
Accounting: MYOB or Quickbooks
Database: Filemaker Pro
Spreadsheets: Microsoft Office
Browser: Safari, Mozilla, Netscape Navigator
Calendar and email: Entourage or Now contact/Now uptodate or Mail and Ical that comes with the Mac.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

I almost bought another dell laptop but I was surfing the apple website and decided to wait to purchase because of there new leopard program ,also getting tired of all the spyware and addware and viruses on my desktop:furious: .Ieven have norton antivirus and spysweeper they some how still get through I hope I dont have that problem with the mac when I purchase it.


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought a Mac mini a year ago. I was going to smash it with a baseball bat. I got rid of it 3 days after I bought it. Whenever you slow down the pointer to click on something the cursor goes in to slow mode then you have to jam to mouse to get it to move. I asked online how you change it and everyone said welcome to mac os. That drove me insane and so it had to go


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

That's too funny:laughing: 

It's easy enough to change the mouse speed and acceleration to anything you want.

System Preferences, Keyboard and Mouse, Mouse, BAM! You're all set.

You can even download freeware to emulate the mouse behavior in Windows.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

electro said:


> There is no reason not to use a Mac.
> Brian


I will give you a very good one. I listed one of these in the vista thread as well.

First I was asked to spec out a machine for my church that need to do some processor and ram intensive stuff. So I speced out a windows based machine... Just for kicks and grins I speced it out in a mac version as well... $1,700 MORE for the mac. EXACT same specs. Seems like a waste of money to me.

2nd. Same church has a mac that is roughly 3.5 years old G3?? not sure but it might be. (dont kill me if I am wrong about what G it is.) Anyway the motherboard went on it. (Never had a windows based mother board go in 15+ computers in as many years) Anyway it would cost $502 to get the motherboard to replace it... AND it would still be a 3.5 year old machine. 

And BTW a mac is a PC because PC stands for personal computer. 

Now the only differance is the operating system (and the extra money spent to buy into a fad) oh yeah dont forget that you will need to buy windows for your mac so you can have programs for your computer. So there adds a few hundred more.


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Guys READ THE FIRST POST, Before You Post. 

This thread is for Mac users READ THE FIRST POST PLEASE!!!

Start Your Own thread!!!

Thanks


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

AML construction,

Good for you, you will love it. Just be patient on learning the OS, it took me 2 weeks to really understand everything. The virus problem Windows has, is big. Thats a reason i switched to Mac!! Now i have no problems. Make sure you buy the Apple Care plan, its worth it!


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm curious, when I get the new Mac that will run both using the parallels can I get all the same viruses and spyware that everyone else running a windows based machine gets, and if so can it spread to the Mac side. Will it be just as much of a problem for my Mac as it is on any other Windows machine or can the Mac deal better with it?

I've heard about the good points of the new abilities of the Macs but not much on the negatives.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

gcajnr21 said:


> Hey Guys READ THE FIRST POST, Before You Post.
> 
> This thread is for Mac users READ THE FIRST POST PLEASE!!!
> 
> ...


You got no good response... So run and cry "not your thread" I know it hurts to be wrong.
So if I start one will you come and respond??


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

I got some great info from you guy's in a short space of time, much appreciated.

I am looking into paralells and then go from there.
You know it's funny that someone like me (read dumb construction worker) can become a logo designer, web site builder and all around computer literate, quite amazing what you can do with the right tool's (Mac).


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> First I was asked to spec out a machine for my church that need to do some processor and ram intensive stuff. So I speced out a windows based machine... Just for kicks and grins I speced it out in a mac version as well... $1,700 MORE for the mac. EXACT same specs. Seems like a waste of money to me.


More info would be helpful, like links, what the specs actually were, etc...

Here's a link; Mac vs. Dell. Same specs, the Mac was less expensive than several of Dell's offerings...

http://kurafire.net/log/archive/2006/04/25/debunking-the-price-myth-apple-vs-dell

If you did your comparison 4 or 5 yrs ago, it would ring true, (ahh, the days of the $4000 Titanium Powerbook) but for what's out there now, I challenge you.

Ben


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Ben76 said:


> More info would be helpful, like links, what the specs actually were, etc...
> 
> Here's a link; Mac vs. Dell. Same specs, the Mac was less expensive than several of Dell's offerings...
> 
> ...


Being that this was a few months back I tried to respec the dell... And they dont even offer the graphics card right now with the model I speced. Here is a rundown of the main stuff from what I can remeber.
Duo core 2.4 GHZ 
4 GB ram
500 GB HDD
1 GB graphics card (dual 512 MB processors with 2 DVI outputs)
The rest is mostly your basic stuff that does not make a huge diff in price. Such as DVD burners, card readers, mouse, keyboard, etc etc. 

Here is a quick one if it will save the specs through a link... 
Dell 2999 dell
MAc 3946 Mac
Monitors were not included in either spec sheet as they are not needed in this situation.

(EDIT) I guess the dell specs do not transfer through the link... But you can do it yourself based upon the Mac specs.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

One of the main problems that I have with is their claim that they are innovative.

great, mac invented the mouse- maybe it's time to upgrade it with dual buttons, wheel, ect. we know that the os will support it, so why did my grandma get a crap mouse with her new mac?

so mac has added built in cameras to their computers, I'm sure that works great, in fact I know it works great because my three year old laptop had that.

so mac was real innovative in producing the mac mini? what's the difference between that and a shuttle?

so mac had all this great hardware that they had developed and claimed was way better than intel hardware, then realized that intel was way better and now all macs run intel hardware, amid much fanfare like it was a big breakthrough- great, my computers already had been running intel hardware for some time.

If mac os is so much better than windows, why would anyone in their right mind load windows on a mac as a dual boot? yet this seems to be one of the biggest selling points- it seems that this feature is most popular among those that only run mac for mac specific hardware and want to run windows the rest of the time. 

Why is it that while mac fanboys go on and on about stability, at any given time it seems that 9/10ths of the computers in the mac lab are locked up or hanging?


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

To answer the question about viruses on Mac's using parelles. You will be actually running a windows based machine. So it will be open to all window viruses on the windows side. 
Second, you can't compare processor speed, hard drive size, etc.. and think you are comparing Apples to Apples. Example
Saturn: 4 tires, 4 doors, seats, radio and engine.
Rolls Royce: 4 tires, 4 doors, seats, radio and engine.
Price difference?
We are replacing the one Dell computer in our office today with an HP.
Our network company sees to many problems with Dells.
But like anything every once in a while you can get a lemon.
In my office one laptop was 3years old less one week. It had the Apple Procare warranty an extra 175.00 approx. at purchase. Computer went bad. Apple replaced with brand new.
Listen I don't try to convert anyone, Apples doing just fine with that. They just make a well made, easy to use, functional computer. And since they control the programs and a lot of the peripherals they all work well together.

Brian


----------



## Rick2008 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Welcome aboard*



silvertree said:


> Bought the Macbook last month and I will take the Mac classes. Still need to install my windows OS. So for now I still use my Dell 610 which has been reliable, but I am slowly moving over to Mac. After Vista came out I thought thats it for me, I'm done upgrading to fill Microsoft's bank account.


Welcome to the Mac World!!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Rick2008 said:


> Welcome to the Mac World!!


Thanks, another adventure to pursue.


----------



## kyle (Dec 21, 2006)

*i like mine*

we have a macbook. I have to echo that the service you get from apple, especially if you buy apple care is exceptional. they replaced my keyboard when i took it in, basically only because it was dirty. the user interface is definitely less complicated than windows


----------



## Rick2008 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Got that right*



kyle said:


> we have a macbook. I have to echo that the service you get from apple, especially if you buy apple care is exceptional. they replaced my keyboard when i took it in, basically only because it was dirty. the user interface is definitely less complicated than windows


Plus their is not 10 zillion files add on to your computer that you don't know where they are or what they're for.


----------

